# bypass valve and wastegate tubing



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok...so ive got one last question to ask.. the stock bypass valve has that small vaccuum line..which goes to where? and the that wastegate valve on the outside of the turbo has a vaccuum line attached to it as well.. that gets connected where? this is for the gt28rs. ive seen pictures but haven't found one that showed exactly where it goes.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

oopsies!

The bypass valve needs to go to the intake manifold...


The wastegate hose needs to go on a fitting right at the output of the turbo.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

asleepz said:


> oopsies!
> 
> The bypass valve needs to go to the intake manifold...
> 
> ...



ok theres only one fitting on the turbo.. it already has the hose attached.. thats how it came.. i read on a different post that the one has to be attached to the intake manifold before the throttle body.. and one after


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Then yes... Put it after the throttle body on the manifold...

That's what I think... Let someone else either prove me wrong or back me up though.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you are correct. the wastegate actuator doesnt have to be attached to the turbo's compressor, but it makes life easier. i ran mine to my intake manifold and it is perfect.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you are correct. the wastegate actuator doesnt have to be attached to the turbo's compressor, but it makes life easier. i ran mine to my intake manifold and it is perfect.


My understanding is that the wastegate line should be attached as close as possible to the compressor outlet. Since his turbo doesn't have a fitting on the compressor outlet for this, the best place would be to attach it the nipple on the intake piping before the TB (Teed into the same line as the EGR).
And yes, the BOV should be attached to the intake manifold.


----------

